# hydor co2 system



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello all,
i have an hydor c02 nrg green system with co2 cartridge (74grs) and i would like to know i i can put an electromagnetic valve with this system to shut down with light?
















thx for your answers


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Just run a in-line solenoid.

I have them available if you need one.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello, thanks for your answer
Your solenoid is only for this nano system ??? i can use a solenoid for a typical co2 system??? What is the difference between solenoid and electromagnetic valve.. this is the same object??? In France it called "electrovanne" 
Thx


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

That solenoids I have will fit most any CO2 system. A solenoid and a electromagnetic valve are the same thing in this case.


----------

